# disque dur seagate non reconnu sous mac



## boiperso (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour
Je viens d'acheter un HD Seagate 500go SATA qui n'est pas reconnu sous mac. Lorsque je  branche sur ma baie USB Rixid et sur mon Imac le disque ne monte pas sur le bureau. 
Sur un autre ordi avec XP aucun problème le système voit le disque.
Qui a une idée ?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (25 Février 2011)

Peut-etre est-il formatté en NTFS.

Lancer Utilitaires disques pour vérifier que là il est vu (dans la colonne de gauche de l'utilitaire) et le reformatter


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2011)

Mais plus probablement, le problème vient-il d'une insuffisance d'alimentation électrique (le Mac sait quand même lire les disques NTFS depuis Mac OS 10.3.4 ou 10.3.5, si ma mémoire est bonne, en tout cas, sous 10.3.9, chez moi, il les lit, s'il ne peut pas les écrire) !

boiperso, essaie de connecter ton disque au moyen d'un câble en Y, ou de lui mettre une alim externe au cul s'il le permet !


----------



## boiperso (26 Février 2011)

alors vérification faite lorsque j'ai connecté directement ce HD avec une nappe SATA le HD est reconnu sans problème. Avant je tentais de le connecter en USB via une station d'accueil RIXID c'est là que ça déconnait. Cette station ne fonctionne pas bien. Je faisais une sauvegarde Time Machine sur un autre HD via cette station et là non plus la station ne marche plus bien avec ce disque également. je soupçonne cette station rixid USB de déconner


----------

